# Super Six Frame



## jvinch (Jun 28, 2010)

Does anyone know whether Cannondale will sell the Super Six frame (not Hi-mod) as a separate item or do you have to buy the whole bike? If you can buy the frame itself, any ideas about how much it costs new?


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

supersix frame is only available as a high-mod. non high-mod is sold as a complete bike only.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

The cost for Super Six frame is around $1700.


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

zamboni said:


> The cost for Super Six frame is around $1700.


On ebay maybe. A new, warrantied hi-mod frameset goes for around 2500-3000, depending where you look.

http://www.nytro.com/index.cfm/product/?ProductID=4565


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

No way I'm paying for retail but my LBS can get me a deal on this frame.


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

Saying the average person can pick up the frame for around $1700 and getting one near wholesale via an inside deal at your local LBS is not really the same thing. 

I picked up mine on ebay (2010 w/ warranty) for $1350, but I am not about to go around saying that the price of supersix frames is $1350. That would be pretty unreasonable.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

My LBS has a 52 HM with one ride on it and the SI SL cranks for 2700


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

cmolway said:


> Saying the average person can pick up the frame for around $1700 and getting one near wholesale via an inside deal at your local LBS is not really the same thing.
> 
> I picked up mine on ebay (2010 w/ warranty) for $1350, but I am not about to go around saying that the price of supersix frames is $1350. That would be pretty unreasonable.


how you can buy a frame on ebay with the cannondale's warranty?? we are not supposed to have an original invoice from LBS ??


----------



## cmolway (Jan 7, 2010)

shotojs78 said:


> how you can buy a frame on ebay with the cannondale's warranty?? we are not supposed to have an original invoice from LBS ??


Yup. Bike shop had it on ebay. I don't think they expected it to go for so little. Came with a receipt from the LBS and the warranty card. Like I said, it is a bit of an out-lier so I don't go around saying one can get a frame at that price.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

okay but when you need to use your warranty with cannondale, you have to deal with your lbs?? I guess you cant deal yourself with cannondale, if I bought my frame on ebay??


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

zamboni said:


> No way I'm paying for retail but my LBS can get me a deal on this frame.


Can they get me one too?


----------



## intence (May 23, 2010)

Wait until next year. Rumor is that it's going to sell for a bit over $2k with 105. Sell the parts, and you should have a bargain for the frame w/warranty


----------



## Schmack (Mar 25, 2009)

I looked for a while and as previously indicated, you can only get a super six as a complete. Look on Ebay, you can find them new there. If you are freindly with your LBS, you may be able to deal a HM for a good price. I paid less than 2k for mine.


----------

